

iPad 2 Has Been Jailbroken [video] - profitbaron
http://www.redmondpie.com/jailbreak-ipad-2-ios-4.3-by-comex-confirmed/

======
mikeknoop
I generally understand the technical premise of exploits and running arbitrary
code, but I am genuinely curious how one searches for exploits in a system
like this. Throwing known exploits at new APIs and see what happens? Or is it
more subtle?

